

Fancy ML techniques don’t matter - karterk
http://isomorphismes.tumblr.com/post/22940787200/netflix

======
LiveTheDream
The article mentions two videos on ML; I believe these are the two:

1\. Hinton on RBMs
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M&feature=plcp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M&feature=plcp)

2\. Gilbert Strang on SVD: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06sc-
linear-algebr...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06sc-linear-
algebra-fall-2011/positive-definite-matrices-and-applications/singular-value-
decomposition/)

